# Weird Art & Artists



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

May I propose a thread (possibly sticky) for weird art and artists.

There are a good many artists out there that have material VERY suitable for ideas for haunts. Here are a few links:

http://www.markryden.com/paintings/index.html

http://www.templates.com/blog/mystical-weirdness-cause-shock-creepy-dolls-cg/

http://www.wwwcomcom.com/home.html

http://www.raycaesar.com/work

http://www.loriearley.com/home/index.php

http://www.chrisbuzelli.com/

and of course

http://www.hrgiger.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A lot of really interesting and cool works there – thanks for the links.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

people with giant heads are creepy!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

This guy is my favorite : )

http://www.joshuahoffine.com/

http://www.hauntedattraction.com/gallery/other/joshua-hoffine-art/


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

M. Ryden is one of our fav. artists. I got him to sign one of his books at an art opening for my wife here in Seattle. Anyone else a fan of Juxtapoz mag?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Artistic expression can show others the finer details of, or windows into the soul of the artist.
The artists (Plural!) that did the "precious moments" style nude art, put much time, effort, & skill into there works.... & that realy creaps me out!... Great form & style, but yuck-o! It makes me realy wonder about them... & I would NOT let my children near those artists! I do not call them bad artists, they far exceed my talents.
H.R. Giger... is cool, but much of his art is over-sexualised, in my opinion. Still one of my favorites...:googly:
Me... I know that my high school sketchbooks alone, if presented to a high school NOW, would put me in a nice white "hug-my-self" straight-jacket along with a wonderful rubber room & all the Meds I could eat...No I think I'll keep them private.
It makes me wonder, that if this is what they display, what horror do they keep for there viewing only?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Know what you mean Zurgh. I'd also be worried about leaving children with them but the art is soooo good.


Just looked at the Haunted Attraction Hoffine pics - that Swarm pic is so creepy!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow... there are lots of creepy artists out there, but Joshua Hoffine is a master of creepiness!! Those pix would give anyone nightmares! Thanks for the post!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

chetzar.com he did loops for Tool's live performances. He primarily uses oil on canvas and he has a distinct style.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.eeriepa.com/home/

John Oless is a local artist who specializes in Halloween/gothic paintings/prints. I have 5 of his prints and he tells me he has three new ones coming out this year. Click on the Artwork tab to see the available prints.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow. Some great artwork there. I agree some of the works with children were creepy in the other, not-so-good way, but nonetheless brilliant art. My daughter is an artist, much of her work is very dark, all of it amazing. I wish she were more willing to share with others. She doesn't even let me see half of it...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> Wow. Some great artwork there. I agree some of the works with children were creepy in the other, not-so-good way, but nonetheless brilliant art. My daughter is an artist, much of her work is very dark, all of it amazing. I wish she were more willing to share with others. She doesn't even let me see half of it...


I'm like that about my writing, I'm pretty private about it.


----------

